# Which is the most common loupe magnification?



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

I am getting a loupe for normal servicing of watch. May I know from the expert which is the best loupe magnification to get? Example 4x, 5x or 10x? Please advise if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Watch986 (Feb 27, 2008)

You will use the 4X loupe for most work. 10x is the next one you'd use the most, but not nearly as much as the 4x.


----------



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

I use x5 mostly, different people have preferences but 4x or 5x for most of the work


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks...I will get the 4x or the 5x for a start. Bausch & Lomb loupe should be good I think. Is it any great different between those cheaper ones as compare to more expensive like Bausch & Lomb? I am sure there is different but by how much? Or it could only tell by an trained eyes? :think:


----------



## Henry Hatem (Sep 28, 2006)

The Bausch & Laumb is the minimal quality loupe you want to obtain. There is also the Asco Swiss made with screw ring to remove and clean lens that is better and nicer to maintain. as mentioned 4x for general work, 10x for inspection and escapement oiling and 20x or microscope for pivot inspection. 10x and over look for the aplanatic lenses. The B&L 10x is the smallest but still a large lens that gets distorted at the edges, "aberration". When purchasing a loupe look though it focus on an object and then look to the edges of the lens - this is where aberration occurs or blurriness - this is the signature of a poor lens and will create eye fatigue. Buy the best and most comfortable. The loupe head wire is a must. I am lucky as I can hold the loupe without a wire but all day comfort asks for the head wire. You only get two eyes... treat them well.


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Henry for your reply. Appreciated the detailed info and advise.

I could not find any quality loupe locally and thus has to get it online. I have found an vintage B&L 5x loupe with the word "Rochester". Wondering the quality of the vintage one will be better than the current production loupe? :think:



Henry Hatem said:


> The Bausch & Laumb is the minimal quality loupe you want to obtain. There is also the Asco Swiss made with screw ring to remove and clean lens that is better and nicer to maintain. as mentioned 4x for general work, 10x for inspection and escapement oiling and 20x or microscope for pivot inspection. 10x and over look for the aplanatic lenses. The B&L 10x is the smallest but still a large lens that gets distorted at the edges, "aberration". When purchasing a loupe look though it focus on an object and then look to the edges of the lens - this is where aberration occurs or blurriness - this is the signature of a poor lens and will create eye fatigue. Buy the best and most comfortable. The loupe head wire is a must. I am lucky as I can hold the loupe without a wire but all day comfort asks for the head wire. You only get two eyes... treat them well.


----------



## Watch986 (Feb 27, 2008)

The B&L 4x and 10x are $10 each brand new. They work very well and are priced well. I say just get those, they should suit you well for your needs.


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

For $10 each is very reasonable. I have not seen such good price anywhere. May I ask where you got those? Thanks.

Anyway, I have already ordered the vintage B&L which I had mentioned. It costs me $19. I know it is expensive for an used one, but I just cannot stop myself from getting it. Kind of regreted now. The reason for getting it is because of the B&L wording is engraved unlike the current production wording is painted on...



Watch986 said:


> The B&L 4x and 10x are $10 each brand new. They work very well and are priced well. I say just get those, they should suit you well for your needs.


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Currently, I have one cheap one that stated 10x. But, during actual use, it seem to have a focal length of 2 inches and thus it could be only a 5x instead. See pictures below...



















Just curious, what are those more expensive loupe's len make of? Glass? The cheap ones like mine above seem to be plastic. :think:


----------



## Watch986 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sure, I got it from www.tztoolshop.com which is Ofrie out of California (well known place).


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Watch986, price on loupe is good but the shipment cost is a little higher. Maybe will consider to get from ebay. See how...:think:



Watch986 said:


> Sure, I got it from www.tztoolshop.com which is Ofrie out of California (well known place).


----------



## Watch986 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Ana, the shipping should be in the $6 range for UPS ground. If you need any other tools it would behoove you buy them at the same time. Another place I order from charges $12.95 shipping regardless. Hope this helps.


----------



## vardjuin (Feb 14, 2008)

where do you buy B&L 4x loupe with lower shipping prices for EU countries ?


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Watch986, I check their shop online and it stated (EMS Mail Express Mail International Service is $28.98). :-s Maybe I will email them to confirm.

Yes, I need other tools. Maybe I should get more things to justify the higher shipping cost. Will check if they have any Tools kit for watch repair. Any recommendation on Kits? Thanks.



Watch986 said:


> Hey Ana, the shipping should be in the $6 range for UPS ground. If you need any other tools it would behoove you buy them at the same time. Another place I order from charges $12.95 shipping regardless. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Ana
Buying more to justify the shipping is a good idea, thought I would make a quick post so you might not make the mistakes I made in buying stuff twice over.
The quality of the tools really is vital, if you buy cheap your in for headaches, for example tweezers, i bought a relatively cheap set and ended up with screws flying around the room all the time, so I bought some quality dumont tweezers and now that does not happen often, I bought cheap screwdrivers that not only was frustrating to use they soon went out of shape, removing a screw became a job in itself, I bought a set of bergeon, problem solved now only takes seconds, I also bought a crystal lifter from ebay and while that worked with a little difficulty I aquired and bergeon one, and found again that removing cystals now takes second and I could never go back.
Moral of the story if you think you are going to stick with repairing watches you might as well buy the good tools in the first place otherwise you just make things hard work and have problems.
If on a budget I would say at least get good screwdrivers, good tweezers, you probably would be fine with boucsh and lombe eyeglass but they are the bottom end of good.
Anyway good luck.


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for your advise. I nearly purchased some cheaper tools kit from ebay's seller. It cost something like USD40 plus for a set of 26 tools in a leather case. Guess, those are not good enough?

I think for a start, I will get at least good screwdrivers and good tweezers. As for the loupe, I had already got a used vintage B&L 5x and will see the quality first before decide to go for something better.

How about the case opener; which would you recommend? :thanks



Dal said:


> Hi Ana
> Buying more to justify the shipping is a good idea, thought I would make a quick post so you might not make the mistakes I made in buying stuff twice over.
> The quality of the tools really is vital, if you buy cheap your in for headaches, for example tweezers, i bought a relatively cheap set and ended up with screws flying around the room all the time, so I bought some quality dumont tweezers and now that does not happen often, I bought cheap screwdrivers that not only was frustrating to use they soon went out of shape, removing a screw became a job in itself, I bought a set of bergeon, problem solved now only takes seconds, I also bought a crystal lifter from ebay and while that worked with a little difficulty I aquired and bergeon one, and found again that removing cystals now takes second and I could never go back.
> Moral of the story if you think you are going to stick with repairing watches you might as well buy the good tools in the first place otherwise you just make things hard work and have problems.
> ...


----------



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

For case opener I would say get one of those suction type removers for screwbacks, can get them on ebay cheap, that stops you making scrathes on the case, they dont work on all screwbacks, some are to tight, so you would need a jaxa type tool for the hard to open cases, again quality counts, I bought a cheapie to start with but managed to buy a large amount of old tools on ebay and got a higher quality Jaxa which improved things. Keep your eye out for old tools on ebay. As regards that set im almost certain they will be crap tools!


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys and Dal for all your advise. I am now more aware of what tools to get so as to start my journey of watch repair and servicing. For now, I am just waiting for my tascione's video to arrive. ;-)



Dal said:


> For case opener I would say get one of those suction type removers for screwbacks, can get them on ebay cheap, that stops you making scrathes on the case, they dont work on all screwbacks, some are to tight, so you would need a jaxa type tool for the hard to open cases, again quality counts, I bought a cheapie to start with but managed to buy a large amount of old tools on ebay and got a higher quality Jaxa which improved things. Keep your eye out for old tools on ebay. As regards that set im almost certain they will be crap tools!


----------



## vardjuin (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm in the same situation as AnA and i want to start repairing my old watches which i purchased recently. my question is what's the most used number of screwdriver? .5mm .6mm i'm trying to repair/tinker with some russian movements like 2209, 2609, 2602


----------



## Dal (Dec 20, 2007)

You really need the whole set from .5 upwards, the smaller ones probably get used more but you need them all.


----------



## vardjuin (Feb 14, 2008)

Dal said:


> ...boucsh and lombe eyeglass but they are the bottom end of good...


what loupes are better? like what's the highest good loupe?


----------



## DanG (Feb 18, 2006)

Dal said:


> ... got a higher quality Jaxa which improved things. Keep your eye out for old tools on ebay. As regards that set im almost certain they will be crap tools!


Another place online is Uncle Larry's watch shop - in Canada.
I found my jaxa opener there several years ago, and it seems like he has some nice quality tools. Of course, I am not experienced in doing repair stuff, but did learn like you, that good tools is a must - Jaxa/Bergeon, dumont..
Has anyone else purchased from Uncle Larry's?
http://www.execulink.com/~lfoord/index/tools.htm


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks DanG, I did, just ordered one B&L Loupe from him. Most if not all items he is selling are mainly used?

Anyway, he is out of town now and only will be sending the item from next Monday. Maybe I should get more tools from him to combine shipment...humm...how come I never thought of it? :thanks



DanG said:


> Another place online is Uncle Larry's watch shop - in Canada.
> I found my jaxa opener there several years ago, and it seems like he has some nice quality tools. Of course, I am not experienced in doing repair stuff, but did learn like you, that good tools is a must - Jaxa/Bergeon, dumont..
> Has anyone else purchased from Uncle Larry's?
> http://www.execulink.com/~lfoord/index/tools.htm


----------



## AnA (Mar 23, 2008)

My B&L loupe came yesterday. I got it from Uncle Larry. It stated there 5X. I am very happy with the quality of this used loupe. It is definitely better than my cheapo so called "10x" loupe. When do a comparison, the "10x" loupe does not seem to be 10x magnifiaction after all. My newly purchased B&L 5x loupe could have a better magnification anytime. It seem like the cheapo "10x" is actually only about 4x. :think:

Below is the picture of my B&L loupe - using Uncle Larry's picture.


----------

